# Jigga Wut?



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Posted without comment:

The Jiggernaut-Bringing bicycle frame building to the masses by Dillon Hodapp and David Heisserer - Kickstarter


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't get this. This wooden jig is $25? Or maybe a replica "model" of an actual jig? It lists price at the bottom of the page.

PS - About your choice of words for the title of this post "Jigga Wut?".......Not cool. Not cool at all with the play on words. Very offensive. Extremely so. I suppose not many black people read this forum.


----------



## 3wfab (Aug 1, 2010)

geez......

Not sure I agree with the statement on that page....something about a bicycle jig is essential to build a frame...

This is only the beginning of flaws of the project IMO

I especially like "The Jiggernaut is an affordable bicycle frame jig that enables anyone to build a high-quality, custom bicycle."

Sh!t Dawg!. Had I know this, I wouldn't have spent years refining my framebuilding.....I could of bought a Jiggernaut!

along the lines of the flowbee and that snugee thingee.... misaligned bikes away!


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Kickstarter is just a angel funding sight for startups looking for money. If you donate $25 to the cause they will give you either a shirt or a little tiny laser cut model, that is if all of the $5,000 dollars is raised. I believe if all of the money is not raised then it is returned.

PS - get a life, that is nothing more than a play of words between a Jay-Z song and the silly title of their little project.


----------



## HomeGrownSS (Jan 18, 2006)

bee said:


> I don't get this. This wooden jig is $25? Or maybe a replica "model" of an actual jig? It lists price at the bottom of the page.
> 
> PS - About your choice of words for the title of this post "Jigga Wut?".......Not cool. Not cool at all with the play on words. Very offensive. Extremely so. I suppose not many black people read this forum.


get over it


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

SWEET! Now the average person who has absolutely no experience in welding or building bikes can make something sweet to ride! Though I think I'd like a Ti tubing option.

QUESTION: Can I use JB Weld to put the frame together? I don't want the wooden jig to burn when I fire up the welder for the first time. 
>sarcasm<


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

As a newbie: newbies gotta start somewhere. A $300 size constrained entry level kit is an easier pill to swallow than figuring out your own 80/20 setup or what have you, or trying to foot the most "affordable" ready off the shelf jig.

So, professionals, you're not the target market.

The way I see it, this is for someone with a little bit of knowledge, a little bit of cash, and a lot of time. I don't think it's meant to insult the serious characteristics of a professional jig.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

I agree that newbies gotta start somewhere, and I (at least partially) applaud these guys for trying to put something out there that may make framebuilding a little more approachable to more people.

On the flip side of the coin though, I think it oversimplifies the knowledge and skills that it takes to build a safe bicycle frame. I think the keyword is "safe". Figuring out your fixturing is also part of understanding the overall construction of the frame and the constraints therein.

There are a lot of built-in inaccuracies in that fixture, and a total newb that could cough up $299 may not realize what they are and where they need to be careful. They sell this thing with lugged tubesets, and I think once you heat it up enough to sweat your lugs, you're going to start burning into the fixture and get some things off.

At the end of the day, I think it's a novel idea that isn't very practical.


----------



## jgrano (Dec 5, 2011)

Just a great little idea, probably won't work worth a damn but it will cut it for a project.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

Francis Buxton said:


> At the end of the day, I think it's a novel idea that isn't very practical.


I don't see it as very novel, lots of jigs looked like this back in the day, we just made ours out of metal. And we didn't use rubber bands to try to hold the tubes on. Maybe they should build a frame before they sell any of the jigs.

Doesn't Paterek have a method of using mdf to hold tubes? I trust him more than I trust whoever designed this thing.


----------



## vylanous (Feb 28, 2012)

Personally, I like the idea. Im a woodworker and I had just considered making a bike from pine and just gluing it together... this seems like a much better option. HA!


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

I've made a lot of "tooling" out of MDF and most of it has failed for frame building. It's great for putting stuff on and tacking but then that's about it. For $300, it's not too bad considering a couple of sheets is going to be $50 and then you have to do something with it to make some funky jig/tooling. But for $300, you could also get a decent flat surface and some v blocks and probably be a lot better off IMHO.

Nice idea, but there are better ways for the same coin.


----------



## jgrano (Dec 5, 2011)

Could be a great setup for building a lugged carbon bike like the old Treks. 

I also built up an 80/20 jig for under $300 with cones that I can weld on for the same money..


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

300$ buys lots of 80/20. What we overly-ambitious-under-skilled-hobby-builders need is some plug and play fixtures for the 80/20. A solid dummy axle, bb post, and cones would be sweet









Or don't feed the FNG's


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

G-reg said:


> 300$ buys lots of 80/20. What we overly-ambitious-under-skilled-hobby-builders need is some plug and play fixtures for the 80/20. A solid dummy axle, bb post, and cones would be sweet.


Well;

Yes. There's very little plug & play about this stuff when you are also a noob machinist,
but I'm getting there...with some serious help from an old hand.
I wish I was good enough to whip some of this stuff out! 










FWIW, I think the wood jig might be useful to some folks for fitting tubes.
Not sure beyond that...
-
-


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Hopefully I wont get laughed out of here for posting this, but here it goes anyway since I feel like I need to present a less crazy MDF jig. My friend George has made a MDF jig (ut of two pieces of 3/4" MDF glued together) for fitting up and brazing the front triangle. It has cut aways for each tube junction, so it's (in my opinion) pretty safe, since the frame can be positioned pretty far away from the MDF for braing. I've used it, I think it works quite well for an intro jig.

The jig









In action

Brazing by bobbotron1, on Flickr


----------



## mickuk (Jul 6, 2007)

Nah, all this MDF looks far too hi-tech and expensive 

If you're going to work with wood, it has to be a lump of wood from a truck axle pallet (think it came from Turkey) and a handfull of nails! I only used it for tacking where the stays joined, and still had it smouldering after one careless sweep of the torch............


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Pallets and Nails?
I am from Missouri, I want to see what someone built with Ducktape!


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

jgerhardt said:


> Pallets and Nails?
> I am from Missouri, I want to see what someone built with Ducktape!


Missouri? Yeah, I would've guessed as much.


----------

